# 5 Gallon Killifish Tank Questions?



## whiteblaze11 (Feb 7, 2011)

I just have a few questions 

1. Can i keep multiple males in one tank with a female?
2. Can i mix different species together in the tank?
3. Since they like low lighting what is the best type?
4. I see people recommend duck weed for subdued lighting, would that work with a filter?
5. Can i keep a few shrimp in the tank with them for cleaning?

If you could help answer these few questions that would be a great help to me!!!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

My opinion. That tank is way to small for such an active fish.
1. I wouldn't. I had the 2 males constantly picking on eachother.
2. probably, but best to keep 1 kind.
3. subdued lighting.. you answered it...
4.yes.. If your using HOB then it would jsut push some duckweed under the surface and it would pop right back up 
5. NO. they will chow down on anything that they can fit into their mouths. ( they have HUGE mouths for such a small fish)

I recommend getting a bigger tank...20G long would do nicely!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i would say if you want more colorful killies i would look into the clown killies as the males and females share the dramatic markings. plus they stay smaller. also males will fight constantly if the tank is that small even in a 10 gallon there is bound to be problems. if you want to keep 2-3 males or multiple types no more then two i would get a minimum of 20 long.

the clowns wont actually go for the shrimp but if the shrimp goes to the surface im sure the killie would be intrigued.and then kill. so i would say no unless you ent with a 29 which is tall and long in a sense.

if you wanted to do shrimp and killies i would say get cherries since they are hardy, breed fast, and they are non expensive


----------

